# Which wacom?



## OGsPhotography (Oct 31, 2016)

Is this the right/good one? Just looking for the basic small one. Seems to be many options.

Wacom Intuos Art Graphics Tablet - Black, Small (CTH490AK) https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B010LHRFYU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_pl1fybEZTMMWB


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 31, 2016)

I use the medium, oh but a different style.

This one is recommended

https://www.amazon.com/Wacom-Intuos...8&qid=1477923933&sr=8-4&keywords=wacom+tablet


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2016)

Medium for me.


----------



## kalgra (Oct 31, 2016)

Just curious as I have been looking at these as well. What does the medium get you over the small? I realize that may seem like a dumb question the answer is more working space but really is it a necessary thing or just nice to have. I have no experience with these so I just dont know what I dont know.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2016)

The larger working room gives me more control/finer movements.  Personally this would be my first choice: Cintiq 27QHD touch

After I win the lottery.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 31, 2016)

Get the largest one you can afford.  The more real estate, the easier detail work is.



gryphonslair99 said:


> The larger working room gives me more control/finer movements.  Personally this would be my first choice: Cintiq 27QHD touch
> 
> After I win the lottery.


I tried one, and honestly didn't find it that great for photography.  I could see where it would be fantastic for 3D animation, "painting" and so forth, but not so much for photography.  YMMV.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2016)

I only played with one a couple of times and loved it.  Of course it was attached to about $30,000 worth of CPU and monitor, calibrated daily both for color and pen accuracy.  Like I said, I would love one if I won the lottery, then I could afford one and afford to hire someone to keep all that stuff calibrated.  This however does look interesting.  
Wacom MobileStudio Pro 16


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 31, 2016)

I wouldn't know how to edit without one now


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 31, 2016)

I like using the Cintiq 27" but I use it for drawing on. I use a desktop and 40" monitor to edit and an ROG 18" laptop for field tethering.


----------



## lollyfin85 (Oct 31, 2016)

I think its a personal preference. I have the intuos pro small and i only use the top left hand corner.......like 1.5" x 2" area


----------



## unpopular (Oct 31, 2016)

I have a Huion H610Pro. Unless you wanted Tilt, I wouldn't recommend Wacom. They're kind of over-priced.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 1, 2016)

I've looked at these also. My preference would be wireless rather than tethered via USB. Any experience with wireless?

Also been looking at the Microsoft Surface Pro. Anyone familiar with it?


----------



## weepete (Nov 1, 2016)

Not spesifically the surface but I've done editing on another tablet and I really like using a stylus on the image. I also have a small wacom bamboo but I don't use it all that much though it's good for more complex masking and cloning and I still prefer working on a screen. As has been mentioned the bigger the better, I always found my bamboo a bit too small and would have been more comfortable with something A3 sized.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 1, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> I've looked at these also. My preference would be wireless rather than tethered via USB. Any experience with wireless?



I don't have a need for wireless.

I do like my Huion though. Nice big working space with good surface feel, comfortable pen. Kind of a no-frills tablet, but it works and is very inexpensive. If surface area is important to you, it's probably your best value.

There are USB wireless adapters, aren't there?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 1, 2016)

Looks like a good deal. Huion is 75 compared to 400 for wacom pro.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 1, 2016)

the Wacom Pro does support pen tilt, which would be nice to have.


----------

